# Jester Bees Arkansas



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought two nucs of Russians from them the first Saturday of April this year (ordered earlier than that though), and was very pleased with his service. I picked them up in Arkansas, along with many other beekeepers. He was very busy that morning!

My two nucs built up well, and produced a surplus this year. Not as much as I would have liked, but hiving them on foundation cut into production.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I purchased 22 nucs from him in late April. One small issue which I emailed Kevin recieved a prompt response back along with a follow-up phone call. Kevin was more than willing to resolve the issue ASAP. I split almost all of his nucs several times over the summer and I'm extracting honey off these hives right now. I plan on doing business with Kevin in the future. I purchased 12 Russian and the rest Italian. No issues with the Italians from him but I decided to requeen EVERYTHING to Russian late in the summer.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've done business with Kevin for 11 or 12 years.

I have nothing but the highest admiration for his beekeeping knowledge and his business ethics. We've gotten along marvelously.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Never had a problem with Jester Bees. Will go back and get more from him when I can. They seem to be the only hives I have that are tolerating my mishandling. He has been great with questions and concerns. Enjoyed the experiences.


----------

